# Garage Band



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Any of you bands submit your original material to Garage Band?
I recently did, on Sept 1 I uploaded my song. I paid the 20 bucks to enter the contest and get reviews. Since Sept 1 I have recvd 4 reviews only !!
And e mails to GB Support took days to get answers to my inquiries about the status of my song and what the hold up was.
I have since done 10 reviews of other bands material in order to get quicker reviews for my own song. Still only 4 reviews in a month.
I have been thinking about getting a Gold Membership but with GB recent performance I'm worried they're going tits up and my 100 bucks goes down the tubes.
Anybody heard anything or have experienced the same problems with Garage Band?
Benee Wafers


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Yea. The Apollo Effect did the whole garageband.com thing. Although we didn't pay for it: we did reviews to earn the credits. It occasionally yielded some interesting and constructive comments. Ultimately it was more work than it was worth. It's worth while creating a profile though so you have incoming links to your band's website and more places people can find your CDs and MP3s for sale. I subscribe to the "more exposure is good" school of thought.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks Iaresee.
By the lack of response I can only presume that most bands are on the road with no computer access or the majority of them have no original material.Prolly the latter.
Or is Garage Band now passe with Face Book book taking over?
Benee Wafers


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

I think Garage Band itself has faded from favour.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It was an ok site when there wasn't much else around. The bottom line is the majority of reviewers are only doing reviews to get credits to upload their own material. So they just fly through as many reviews as they can. You get very few constructive reviews.


----------

